# Einbruch bei Odin-Bikes in Hamburg



## Kompostman (23. April 2007)

Servus!

Heute Nacht ist bei meinem Händler Odin-Bikes in HH eingebrochen worden.
Neben viel Kleinzeug und fast der kompletten NorthWave Skeleton Oberbekleidungsserie und Handhandschuhe sind vier Bikes gestohlen worden:

Felt Virtue One (FOX Talas RLC, XTR kompl, Avid Juicy Ultimate, Crossmax SL)

Isaac Impuls Carbon-Klarlack (SRAM Force kopl,  ECf-70 Lenker+Vorbau, Easton EC 70 SL LRS , Pariba Criterium +Schwalbe Schlauch, Test LRS, Selle Italia SLR, LOOK Carbon Spacer , Easton Lenkerband)

Scott High Octane Fully Schwarz-dunkel Lila (Kundenrad) 

Trek Y-Fully in gelb mit gelber RS Judy Spinergy alt  LRS, XTR, mit breitem Damensattel (Kundenrad)

Die Täter habe als Dankeschön noch den ganzen Laden verwüstet und die Computer und die Buchhaltung vom Tisch geschmissen.

Haltet bitte mal die Augen auf und informiert mich oder den Händler (+4940 25329430 oder [email protected] )wenn ihr etwas sehen solltet. Eine Belohnung steht natürlich auch aus bei dienlichen Hinweisen.

Thx & vielen Dank

Alex


----------



## Stemmel (24. April 2007)

Ich war gestern da und entsetzt, mit welcher Dreistigkeit die Täter vorgegangen sind. 

Direkt an der Wandsbeker Chaussee! Sagenhaft... 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hagbard celine (24. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Heute Nacht ist bei meinem Händler Odin-Bikes in HH eingebrochen worden.
> Neben viel Kleinzeug und fast der kompletten NorthWave Skeleton Oberbekleidungsserie und Handhandschuhe sind vier Bikes gestohlen worden:
> ...




Hallo Hallo,

ich weiß was: im keller hat einer das licht angelassen, ich habe es aber wieder ausgeschaltet. und wenn einer sieht, daß das licht wieder eingeschaltet ist, dann sagt bitte mir bescheid, damit ich das hier wieder kundtun kann.

cu


----------



## stick007 (24. April 2007)

hagbard celine schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß was: im keller hat einer das licht angelassen, ich habe es aber wieder ausgeschaltet. und wenn einer sieht, daß das licht wieder eingeschaltet ist, dann sagt bitte mir bescheid, damit ich das hier wieder kundtun kann.
> 
> cu




Intelligenter Beitrag. Glückwunsch!

Das wird Ahmet bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Kompostman (24. April 2007)

hagbard celine schrieb:


> cu



Hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## GFreude (24. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht.




Das tut mir echt leid für deinen Händler.

Tut mir aber bitte einen Gefallen und hollt jetzt nicht jeden Biker vom Rad der ein Skeleton-Trikot oder Skeleton-Handschuhe trägt.

Ich fahre nämlich auch mit 'ner Skeleton-Ausstattung, bin aber kein böder Bub!!! Also Hände weg von einem Skeleton-Biker auf 'nem schwarzen Voitl Mc VIII unterwegs im Raum Geesthacht, Escheburg, Bergedorf, Aumühle, Wohltorf und Umgebung! 

Danke


----------



## Kompostman (24. April 2007)

Na ok, dann werde ich nur jeden zweiten vom Rad holen...


----------



## Kompostman (25. April 2007)

Hier nochmal ein Update zum Diebstahl:
Das gestohlene Trek ist ein Carbon OCLV mit Magura Hs 33 Race-Line und Spengle LRS.

Hier ein Bild:


----------



## hasenheide (29. April 2007)

********, seh ich jetzt erst...

Ich hoffe Ahmet ist ausreichend versichert!?


----------



## Mojoer (30. April 2007)

Um die Räder ist es natürlich schade, selbst wenn es sich um Treks und Scotts handelt...
Aber wer zum Teufel klaut die NorthWave Skeleton Oberbekleidungsserie? Die trägt bzw. kauft doch keiner freiwillig. 
Bei Nutzer GFreude vermute ich, dass er bestimmt gezwungen wird oder eine Wette verloren hat.


----------



## GFreude (30. April 2007)

Mojoer schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wer zum Teufel klaut die NorthWave Skeleton Oberbekleidungsserie? Die trägt bzw. kauft doch keiner freiwillig.
> Bei Nutzer GFreude vermute ich, dass er bestimmt gezwungen wird oder eine Wette verloren hat.



Nee, ich bin so bescheuert und find die einfach gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (30. April 2007)

hagbard celine schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß was: im keller hat einer das licht angelassen, ich habe es aber wieder ausgeschaltet. und wenn einer sieht, daß das licht wieder eingeschaltet ist, dann sagt bitte mir bescheid, damit ich das hier wieder kundtun kann.
> 
> cu



wenn du versucht hast nen scherz zu reißen, ist es dir deutlich misslungen.


----------



## ghostbikersback (1. März 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Heute Nacht ist bei meinem Händler Odin-Bikes in HH eingebrochen worden.
> Neben viel Kleinzeug und fast der kompletten NorthWave Skeleton Oberbekleidungsserie und Handhandschuhe sind vier Bikes gestohlen worden:
> ...



Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob Odin Bikes umgezogen ist? Unter der neuen Nummer in Trittau erreiche ich seit Tagen niemanden mehr.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. März 2009)

04154 601298.


----------



## ghostbikersback (2. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> 04154 601298.



Da ist ja genau die Nummer unter der sich keiner (nichtmal ein AB) meldet...so ist Bestellen natürlich schwierig, auf meine e-mail hin habe ich auch nichts gehört.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. März 2009)

oha. das ist seltsam. ich habe ende januar mit ahmet das letzte mal telefoniert.  ruf doch mal bei koech in der sievekingsallee an und frag was da los ist.


----------



## ghostbikersback (24. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> oha. das ist seltsam. ich habe ende januar mit ahmet das letzte mal telefoniert.  ruf doch mal bei koech in der sievekingsallee an und frag was da los ist.



Gehören die beiden Geschäfte zusammen? Wusste ich gar nicht. Wollte direkt mit Ahmet sprechen, da bekommt man immer ganz gute deals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

